# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  درخواست یک مقاله زبان اصلی و ترجمه

## sadaf_

سلام من نمی دونم این درخواست رو درست اینجا انجام دادم یا نه
من یه مقاله در خصوص کامپیوتر می خوام به زبان اصلی و ترجمه از 10 صفحه تا 12 13 صفحه 
خواهشا کمکم کنید

----------


## sadaf_

:گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------

